# Tying



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, I am going to be doing some tying this evening...Bucktails and flounder rigs. If anyone is interested in joining... Let me know. 

F


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I tie my own all the time salt and fresh, but your a little too far north for me, besides I don't get the winter cabin fever in south Florida.
Not unless the wife starts to bitch, then I do what she says or take her along.


----------

